# Using a Radius & Angle Dresser



## skipd1 (Jun 15, 2013)

I am finishing up the refurbishing of my Harig Super 612 Grinder. I bought a used horizontal radius & angle dresser on EBay but as a newbie I would like to find some instruction on its use. I have searched on the net but nothing so far. I have an imported type like the Phase II or Yausa style. Does anyone have a operating manual or instructions for using a horizontal radius and angle dresser??

Thanks
Skipd1


----------



## Metalmann (Jun 15, 2013)

YouTube has a few grinding vids that may be of some assistance:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-XcOPJvJ9A

Setting those up, takes a lot of typing in most cases. 

I'm too damned old to type out the instructions.:lmao:


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 15, 2013)

I have a Harig Trudex radius and angle wheel dresser.  Bought it used off of eBay.  I haven't had a chance to experiment with it, but appears to be pretty much straight forward to use.  My first time to use it will definitely be trial and error.  It does have stops you set to control the amount of angle on a radius. 
I went to Harig's website and could not find any instructions.  Same issue going to Yussa's web site, too.
When you do figure it out, share you're experience with us!
Ken


----------



## Cheeseking (Dec 5, 2013)

Well rather than start a new thread I figured just resurect and pile onto and existing related thread.....
Not sure if this is a gloat or not but I won this at an auction this week.  
$300 plus juice






Apparently with an attachment ill be able to dress wheels with radii ect.   
What else im not sure yet.


----------



## easymike29 (Dec 6, 2013)

.
A photo or a brand name would help.

Gene


----------



## Cheeseking (Dec 6, 2013)

Label says "Harig grind all #1"  with
BASE-PLATE AND TAIL-STOCK P/N 015-100

Came without stops or storage case.  
Turns smoothly tho.


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 7, 2013)

Drool-Drool


----------



## easymike29 (Dec 8, 2013)

Cheeseking said:


> Apparently with an attachment ill be able to dress wheels with radii ect.
> What else im not sure yet.



You'll need this.

Gene


----------

